# Foaled in Less than 24 Hours



## Tab (May 6, 2010)

Thought I'd just post this for fun. In these pictures Tori was due to have her second foal. She had dropped, waxed, and was very swollen. She foaled the next morning. Sorry they aren't any bigger. The originals are on a cd somewhere. Have any "before foaling" pics to add? I'd love to see them!


----------



## Matt73 (May 6, 2010)

Those _are_ text book pics! Great! Congrats on a safe, "textbook" delivery


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 6, 2010)

Here's a few of mine..

Daisy in 09, foaled about 2 hours after these photos:











Lacey, foaled about 45 minutes later:


----------



## Tab (May 7, 2010)

Matt73 said:


> Those _are_ text book pics! Great! Congrats on a safe, "textbook" delivery


Thanks Matt, this was in '03, I pray that my blessings hold! I have one due in July who is far bigger than her mother ever was


----------



## Tab (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for your awesome pictures, Lucky C Acres! The first mare there is not waxing? Did she stream milk? Were you able to express any?


----------



## Reble (May 7, 2010)

Foaled that night...


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 7, 2010)

Tab said:


> Thank you for your awesome pictures, Lucky C Acres! The first mare there is not waxing? Did she stream milk? Were you able to express any?


Nope she did not wax or drip, but had white milk.. She's due again this year and so far is doing nothing like last year



She's really dropped off and loose/relaxing in the rear but udder is no where near as big as last year..


----------



## Dona (May 8, 2010)

Here are a few photos of Kickapoo's Deja Vu, just minutes before she went down to foal...and then after. She had waxed as well, altho, you can't see it in these pics because I had knocked it off when I checked her milk. I was really nervous with this one, as Deja lost her foal last year due to a very severe dystocia. This one was an easy "textbook" delivery tho.













































Introducing...."Kickapoo's Apache Moonglow"


----------



## Tab (May 8, 2010)

Thank you, Reble! Thanks Dona! Wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 10, 2010)

Great pictures! Thank you. I am watching a mare today that I think is REALLY close. These help.


----------

